# Adding Plants



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

Ok, I have a big amazon sword and some other plant that grows horizontaly which I dont know what its called. Anyway, I was reading on this forum that you need CO2 supplement if you add a lot of plants and wanted to know how many more I could add without having to deal with all that stuff. I wanted to add like three or four more. The plants will make my living room look pretty but I dont want to do all the CO2 stuff.


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

i think lighting is more important as well as other things. i have around 7 plants in a 55 without co2. i think if you have good lighting and use a liquid fertilizer you wont need co2. i hear the minimum amount of light(keep in mind this is the minimum)is 1-2 watts per gallon.


----------



## SweetRose (Nov 12, 2005)

Oh really? I have two of those powerglo 40 watt bulbs on my 90 gallons, making it a little short of 1 watt per gallon. I thought that would be plenty of light, should I add a third now that I know the 1 watt per gallon rule? I couldnt find anything higher than 40watt. I do use liquid fertilizers though.


----------



## swrve (Jan 8, 2005)

liquid fertilizers are great, i use flourish. and if you can add more light, it would definately benefit. personally i only have 30 watts on my 55, and my plants have been doing okay for about 2 months. i lost 1, but i replaced it with a low light plant, and all is well. im pretty sure that if i had more light, they would all last a long time, so if you have the option...than yeah, add more light.


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

swrve said:


> liquid fertilizers are great, i use flourish. and if you can add more light, it would definately benefit. personally i only have 30 watts on my 55, and my plants have been doing okay for about 2 months. i lost 1, but i replaced it with a low light plant, and all is well. im pretty sure that if i had more light, they would all last a long time, so if you have the option...than yeah, add more light.


can you add liquid fertilizers during cycling? does it affect water params or your fish?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

CO2 is not a 'must' in tanks with less than 2, 2.5wpg of lighting. You can get away with 2.5wpg with no CO2 as long as you don't have say.. power compact bulbs with reflectors.

The key to success with plants is creating a balance in your aquarium between plants, light, fertilizer, and CO2. Here is a great link for low light tanks, but it is not very easy to understand. If you take the time to understand it, it is well worth the effort.

http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=395



molsonian said:


> liquid fertilizers are great, i use flourish. and if you can add more light, it would definately benefit. personally i only have 30 watts on my 55, and my plants have been doing okay for about 2 months. i lost 1, but i replaced it with a low light plant, and all is well. im pretty sure that if i had more light, they would all last a long time, so if you have the option...than yeah, add more light.


can you add liquid fertilizers during cycling? does it affect water params or your fish?
[/quote]

the only thing you would be doing by not adding ferts to your planted aquarium, is starving your plants.
It has no adverse effects on your aquarium, unless you are dumping in way too much.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As DiPpY said the key is the BALANCE.....You need to know also your plant spieces in order to see their demands....


----------

